# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Heinrich Heine

## Diabolis

Hajnrih Hajne

Një femër


Ata u deshën me afsh e zjarr,
Ajo - çapkëne, ai - kusar.
kur ai ndonjë mufke ia veshte,
Ajo kërcente në shtrat dhe qeshte.

Ditën shkonin për bukuri,
Natën ajo flinte mbi gjoksin e tij.
Kur e futën në burg atë, ajo s'reshtte
në dritare qëndronte dhe qeshte.

Ai i fliste." O, eja këtu
se më merr malli kaq fort për ty.
Ty të thërres se do vdes," - i theshte,
ajo tundte kokën dhe qeshte.

Në orën gjashtë ai u var.
Në orën shtatë e kallën në varr.
Në orën tetë, ajo që e deshte,
pinte verë të kuqe dhe qeshte.

----------


## Diabolis

Hajnrih Hajne

Këshilla të mira

Lëre ndrojtje e turp mënjanë!
Ji pa cipë e faqezi
dhe gjithçka do ta kesh pranë,
merr dhe nuse në shtëpi.

Sazexhinjve hidhu lira,
se aheng s'bën dot pa ta.
Puthi krushkat e pështira,
mendo: "Mortja që s'ju ha!"

Folë mirë për prijsat vetë
dhe jo keq për gra pa nder.
Ha salçiçe qetë qetë,
ndonjë dosë kur ti ther.

Në s'do kishën, o i gjorë,
ca më shpesh në kishë shko.
Hiq kapelen kur sheh pastorë
dhe një shishe ver' i ço.

Diku prapa në të kruhet
kruaju si namusli.
Në të vret këpuca, duhet
me pantofla të rrish ti.

Në ta bën supën shëllirë
me tët shoqe inat mos ki.
Qesh e thuaj:"Moj kukull e mirë,
ësht' e mirë ç'gatuan ti."

Nëse shall jot shoqe dashka,
bli dy shalle me pahir,
këpucë me taka bli dhe mashka,
bliji gurë xhevahir.

Në provofsh këshillën time,
mik i dashur, do gjesh ti
në qiell parajsën plot gëzime
dhe në tokë - qetësi.

----------


## shigjeta

*Lorelai*

Nuk di pse jam kaq i hutuar
Kaq brenge pse kam ne gji:
Nje prrallez e kohes se shkuar
S'me hiqet nga mendt kurrsesi

Fillon erresohet. Rini
Ne heshtje te thelle dremit
Dhe shkembin ne breg perendimi
Me rrezet e fundit shkendrit

Atje, maje shkembit te larte
Kendon embelsisht Lorelai
Dhe petku i shtatit, i arte
Dhe krehri ne doren e saj

Papo neper t'arten gershetez
Plot hir ajo krehrin kalon
Dhe kenga magjike, fshehtas
Gjithe vendin perreth e pushton

Shastisur prej saj, lundrari
çan rrjedhen me vrull, po ç'e do:
Nuk sheh qe shkembinj ka perpara
se syt' i mban lart, tek ajo!

Tani, une e di, lum' i gjer
Mbi te rrjedh me shkulm e vaj
Dhe gjith' kete gjeme e beri
Me kengen e saj, Lorelai

_perktheu Jorgo Bllaci_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Një femër

Hajrih HAJNE

Ata u deshën me afsh e zjarr,
Ajo çapkëne, ai kusar.
Kur ai ndonjë mufke ia veshte,
Ajo kërcente në shtrat dhe qeshte.

Ditën e shkonin për bukuri, 
Natën ajo flinte mbi gjoksin e tij.
Kur e futën në burg atë, ajo sreshte
Në dritare qëndronte dhe qeshte.

Ai i fliste: O, eja këtu
Se më merr malli kaq fort për ty.
Ty të thërres se do vdes, i theshte,
Ajo tundte kokën dhe qeshte.

Në orën gjashtë ai u var.
Në orën shtatë e kallën në varr.
Dhe në orën tetë, ajo që e deshte,
Pinte verë të kuqe dhe qeshte.


* * *


Ata po rrinin, pinin çaj
Dhe finin boll për dashuri
Zotërinjtë  estetë të paskaj
Dhe damat  gjithë ndjesi.

Dashuria të jetë platonike
Këshilltari i oborrit, tha.
Zonja e tij nënqesh ironike
Dhe psherëtin ngadalë: Ah!

Dhe prifti hap gojën e flet:
Dashuria mos ketë vazhdimësi
Sepse të dëmton në shëndet.
Zonjusha pëshpëriti: Si?


Baronesha flet me trishtim:
Dashuria është pasion.
Ndërsa i jep me nderim
Filxhanin e çajit Zotit Baron.

Në tryezë ish dhe një vend; 
Atje, e dashur, mungoje ti.
Veç ti mund të thoshe dy fjalë me mend
Se çështë vërtet një dashuri.


Shqipëruar nga Petraq KOLEVICA

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Hajne eshte kaq elegant ne te shkruar por...a thua jemi vertet kaq "te hirshme" ne femrat apo keshtu u dukemi? 
Hmmm...jo kaq te nxirre de jo kaq te nxirre.

----------


## Kandili 1

*DIE  LIEBE*

( Vorwort zur neuen Auflage
Des Buches der Lieder)


Das ist der alte Märchenwald!
Es duftet die Lindenblüte!
Der wunderbare Mondenglanz
Bezaubert mein Gemüte.


Ich ging fürbaß,und wie ich ging,
Erklang es in der Höhe.
Das ist die Nachtigall,sie singt
Von lieb und Liebeswehe.


Sie singt von Lieb und Liebesweh,
Von Tränen und von Lachen,
Sie jubelt so traurig,sie schluchzet so froh,
Vergessene Träume erwachen.-


Ich ging fürbaß,und wie ich ging,
Da sah ich vor mir liegen,
Auf freiem Platz,ein großes Schloss,
Die Giebel hoch aufstiegen.


Verschlossene Fenster, überall
Ein Schweigen und ein Trauern ;
Es schien,als wohne der stille Tod
In diesen öden Mauern.


Dort vor dem Tor lag eine Sphinx,
Ein Zwitter von Schrecken und Lüsten,
Der Leib und die Tatzen wie ein Löw,
Ein Weib an Haupt und Brüsten.


Ein schönes Weib!Der weiße Blick,
Er sprach von wildem Begehren ;
Die stummen Lippen wölbten sich
Und lächelten stilles Gewähren.


Die Nachtigall,sie sang so süß-
Ich konnt nicht widerstehen-
Und als ich küßte das holde Gesicht,
Da wars um mich geschehen.


Lebendig ward das Marmorbild,
Der Stein begann zu ächzen-
Sie trank meiner Küsse lodernde Glut
Mit Dürsten und mit Lechzen.


Sie trank mir fast den Odem aus-
Und endlich,wollustheischend,
Umschlang sie mich,meinen armen Leib
Mit den Löwentatzen zerfleischend.


Entzükende Marter und wonniges Weh!
Der Schmerz wie die Lust unermesslich!
Derweilen  des mundes Kuß mich beglückt,
Verwunden die Tatzen mich gräslich.


Die Nachtigall sang: „ O schöne Sphinx!
O Liebe!Was soll es bedeuten,
Das du vermischest mit Todesqual
All deine Seligkeiten ?


O schöne Sphinx!O löse mir
Das Rätsel , das wunderbare!
Ich hab darüber nachgedacht
Schon manche tausend Jahre.“








*DASHURIA*

(Parafjale e botimit te ri
te Librit te Kengeve )


Ja pyll`i vjeter perrallor!
Bje ere lule bliri!
Nga zjarr`i henes cudiplot
M`u magjijua gjiri.


Po vinja larg,si vinja larg,
Bucet prej naltesije:
Bilbili flet per dashuri
E dhembje dashurije.


Kendon per dhembj`e dashuri,
Per qeshj`e  te lotuar,
kaq idhur kendon kaq embel vajton,
Zgjon endrat q`u paten harruar.-


Po vinja larg, si vinja larg,
Me del ashtu papritur
Perpara nje keshtjell i math
Me kulmet lart te ngritur.


Dritaret mbyllur dhe kudo
Nje heshtj`e  zi  perjete;
Dhe dukej, sikur vdekja banon
Ne keta mure te shkrete.


Perpara portes ish nje sfinks,
Perbindsh i tmershem`e  gazmuar,
Me trup e putra si nje luan,
Nje femer me kok`e  krahruar.


Nje femer e bukur!I bardhi veshtrim
Deshire te eger theshte;
Dhe buz`e  heshtur vij si harg,
Pranim pa ze buzeqeshte.



Bilbili kendonte aq embelsisht,-
Me s`kisha  te duruar-
Dhe kur e putha tiparin hirplot,
Me vete pata mbaruar.


Fytyr`e  mermert`u  be me shpirt,
Zu guri psheretime-
M`i piu te puthurat si zjarr
Me etj`e  me pervelime.


M`a  piu pothuaj frymen krejt-
Pastaj me epsh te lakmuar,
Zu me pushtoj e te mjerin trup
Me putra m`a  pat  coptuar.


Mundime te embela, dhembj`e  defrim!
E vojtj`e  gas i pamatur!
Ndaj puthja me deh,kuptoj nje tmer,
Prej putrash dyke u cvatur.


Bilbili i-a thesh : “ O i bukur sfinks!
O dashuri!c`do te thote,
Qe ti me mundim te pavdekshem bashkon
Gjith lumterirat ne bote?


“O i bukur sfinks!Te fshehten m`a sgith,
Cudin`e  kesaj jete!
Kam rrahur une trurin t`im
Per te me mijera vjete.“




shqiperoi Lasgush Poradeci

----------


## Kandili 1

*DER  TRAUM*


Ein Traum, gar seltsam schauerlich,
Ergötzte und erschreckte mich.
Noch schwebt mir vor manch grausig Bild,
Und in dem Herzen wogt es wild.


Das war ein Garten, wunderschön,
Da wollt ich lustig mich ergehn;
Viel schöne Blumen sahn mich an,
Ich hatte meine Freude dran.


Es zwitscherten die Vögelein
Viel muntre Liebesmelodein ;
Die Sonn rot, von Gold umstrahlt,
Die Blumen lustig bunt bemalt.


Viel Balsamduft aus Kräutern rinnt,
Die Lüfte wehen lieb und lind;
Und alles schimmert, alles lacht,
Und zeigt mir freundlich seine Pracht.


Inmitten in dem Blumenland
Ein klarer Marmorbrunnen stand;
Da schaut ich eine schöne Maid,
Die emsig wusch ein weißes Kleid.


Die Wänglein süß, die Äuglein mild,
Ein blondgelocktes Heilgenbild;
Und wie ich schau, die Maid ich fand
So fremd und doch so wohlbekannt.


Die schöne Maid, die sputet sich,
Die summt ein Lied gar wunderlich:
Rinne, rinne , Wässerlein,
Wasche mir das Linnen rein.


Ich ging und nahete mich ihr,
Und flüsterte: O sage mir,
Du wunderschöne, süße Maid,
Für wen ist dieses weiße Kleid?


Da sprach sie schnell :  Sei bald bereit,
Ich wasche dir dein Totenkleid!
Und als sie dies gesprochen kaum,
Zerfloß das ganze Bild, wie Schaum.-


Und fortgezaubert stand ich bald
In einem düstern, wilden Wald.
Die Bäume ragten himmelan;
Ich stand erstaunt und sann und sann.


Und horch!welch dumpfer Widerhall!
Wie ferner Äxtenschläge Schall;
Ich eil durch Busch und Wildnis fort,
Und komm an einen freien Ort.


Inmitten in dem grünen Raum,
Da stand ein großer Eichenbaum;
Und sieh!mein Mägdlein wundersam
Haut mit dem Beil den Eichenstamm.


Und Schlag auf Schlag, und sonder Weil,
Summt sie ein Lied und schwingt das Beil:
Eisen blink, Eisen blank,
Zimmer hurtig Eichenschrank.


Ich ging und nahete mich ihr,
Und flüsterte: O sage mir,
Du wundersüßes Mägdelein,
Wem zimmerst du den Eichenschrein?


Da sprach sie schnell: Die Zeit ist k@rg,
Ich zimmre deinen Totensarg!
Und als sie  dies gesprochen kaum,
Zerfloß das ganze Bild, wie Schaum.-


Es lag so bleich, es lag so weit
Ringsum nur kahle,kahle Heid;
Ich wusste nicht, wie mir geschah,
Und heimlich schaudernd stand ich da.


Und nun ich eben fürder schweif,
Gewahr ich einen weißen Streif;
Ich eilt drauf zu, und eilt und stand
Und sieh! Die schöne Maid ich fand.


Auf weiter Heid stand weiße Maid,
Grub tief die Erd mit Grabescheit.
Kaum wagt ich noch sie anzuschaun,
Sie war so schön und doch ein Graun.


Die schöne Maid, die sputet sich,
Sie summt ein Lied gar wunderlich:
spaten,spaten, scharf und breit,
Schaufle Grube tief und weit.


Ich ging und nahete mich ihr,
Und flüsterte : O sage mir,
Du wunderschöne, süße Maid,
Was diese Grube hier bedeut`t ?


Da sprach sie schnell: Sei still, ich hab
Geschaufelt dir ein kühles Grab.
Und als so sprach die schöne Maid,
Da öffnet sich die Grube weit;


Und als ich in die Grube schaut,
Ein kalter Schauer mich durchgraut;
Und in die dunkle Grabesnacht
Stürzt ich hinein- und bin erwacht.



* ENDRRA*


Nje ender qe te shtie tmerr,
Me mbushi me gezim e vrer,
Dhe pamj` e saj gjith me tmeron,
Ne zemer egersisht valon.


Ishte nje kopsht,plot bukuri,
Barisnja me kenaqesi;
Me kqyrnin shume lule atje,
M`i  shtinin zemres hare.


Kendonin embel shpeseri
Nje melodi per dashuri;
Diell i kuq, flori perqark,
Dhe lulet lloje-lloje vark.

Prej barrave balsam kullon,
Puhija embel peshperon;
Dhe cdo gje ndrit e cdo gje qesh,
Shkelqen prej robezes qe vesh.


Ne mes te kopshtit me mister
Ish nje burim tere mermer;
Veshtroj atje nje vasheze,
Nje robe lan te bardheze.


Ne faqe e sycka embelsi,
Si nje shentore lesh-flori;
Dhe si veshtroj, m`u duk ajo
Sikur s`e njoh , dhe mir` e njoh.


Dhe vash` e bukur po nxiton,
Nje keng`ajo po mermeron :
Rrith, e rrith, ti ujeze,
La-m`a kete linjeze!


I vajta prane nder keto,
I fola heshtur : Thuajm`, o !
Ti moj hirplotja vasheze,
Perse kjo rob` e bardheze?

Ajo u pergjegj : Gatit-u shpejt,
Kjo rob` e vdekjes te perket!
Edhe si foli ajo tashi,
M`u cduk sakaq nga syt`e mi.-


E pastaj rish, si per magji,
U ndodha ne nje pyll te zi.
Gjith lisat rritur  la-e- me-la;
Plot cude gjith mendohesha.


Dhe ja!ku mbytur po bucet!
Sepata larg sikur kercet;
Harboj ner gjethe e egersi
Dhe ne nje vend te lire harri.


Ne mes te vendit  ne blerim
Ishte nje lis plot lulezim;
Dhe ja! Ku vash`e bukura
Ben e can lisin per hata.


Godet,godet, dhe pa pushim
Thot`e kendon me mermerim :
Hekur, ti hekur-o,
Arke lisi shpejt nderto!


I vajta prane nder keto,
I fola heshtur : Thuajm`, o !
Ti fort e embla vasheze,
Kujt ja nderton ti arkene? 

Tha shpejt :  S`ka kohe per kuvend,
Po ta ndertoj qivurin t`end!
Edhe si foli ajo tashi,
M`u cduk sakaq nga syt`e mi.-


Nje hapesi, nje zbetesi,
Vec fushe shterpe dhe shkreti.
Dhe cfar me ngjau, nuk di sesi,
U ndodha aty me llaftari.


Dhe dyke u endur tej-tehu,
Nje gje te bardhe shoh diku ;
Shpejtova atje,atje ndaloj,
Dhe ja!te bukuren takoj.


Atje qe vash`e bardheze,
Rremonte fort me shateze.
Mezi t`a shoh kisha kuxim,
Ish dhe e bukur dhe tmerim.


Dhe vash` e bukur po nxiton,
Nje keng` ajo po mermeron :
Shate, shate, e mprehte fort,
Rremo varr te zi per mort!


I vajta prane nder keto,
I fola heshtur : Thuajm`, o!
Ti moj hirplotja vasheze,
Perse ketu kjo varrkeze?


Tha shpejt : Ti te pushosh tashi!
Te hapa ty nje varr te zi.
Si foli vash` e bukura,
U hap dhe varri per hata;


Dhe kur ne varr une veshtroj,
Nje mardhj` e ftohte me pershkoj ;
Dhe mun te nat` e  varrit drejt
U hodha- dhe u sgjova shpejt.



Shqiperoi Lasgush Poradeci

----------


## shigjeta

** * * * **

Lëkund drunjt kjo erë vjeshtake,
Natë e ftohtë, lagështi;
Me mantelin gri kaluar
Shkoj mes pyllit në vetmi

Dhe siç shkoj unë kshtu kalojnë
Edhe prijnë mendime tmia;
Edhe fluturim më çojnë
Ku ësht e sdashurës shtëpia

Lehin qentë, shërbëtorët
Me qirinj vezllues ndër duar;
Shkallës spirale i sulem unë
Me mamuzet tingëlluar

E në dhomën qylym-shtruar
Plot me ajër e ngrohtësi
Aty më pret hirplotja mua
Dhe unë i bie asaj në gji

Përshpërit era ndër gjethe
Dhe flet ky lis i dushkut shqim:
Çfarë kërkon kalorës i çmëndur
Me të çmendurin ëndërrim?

_(Intermexo lirike LVIII)_


*Natë-për-natë*

Nëndërr tshoh ty natë-për-natë
Që miqësisht më përshndetë mua
Dhe duke qarë unë zëlartë
Hidhem ntëmblat këmbë të tua

Plot trishtim më vështron ti
Dhe tund kokëzën flokëverdhë
Nga sytë të vidhen nfshehtësi
Pika-perla-lotësh derdh

Më thua tinëz fjalë të lehta
Një buqetë selvie dhuruar
Unë u zgjova, u zhduk buqeta
Edhe fjala ështharruar

_(Intermexo lirike LVI-98)_

_përkthyer nga Islam Spahiu_

----------


## shigjeta

*Vajzë e bukur peshkatari*

Vajzë e bukur peshkatari
çoje barkën në bregore;
Tek unë eja, rrimë pranë,
me përkëdhjelje dor'-për-dore

Vur' ti kokëzën në zemrën time
ndonjë frikë për ty s'do t'ketë
E beson ti e shkujdesur
për çdo ditë të egrin det

Zemra ime i ngjan detit
ka baticë, zbaticë, stuhi
Edhe ndonjë perlë e bukur
i pushon në të thellin gji

_(Kthimi ne atdhe VIII-113)

perktheu Islam Spahiu_

----------


## shigjeta

*Në shpatet e shkreta veriore*

Në shpatet e shkreta veriore
një bredh i vetmuar qëndron.
Me degët, nën brucin prej bore,
të ngjan sikur fle, ëndërron.

Një palmë fillikate i shfaqet 
diku, mbi një hon që rrëqeth.
E heshtur, e djegur prej vape,
trishtohet një palmë për një bredh.

_shqiperoi Xhevahir Spahiu_

----------


## Diabolis

Një përrallë dimri në tri variante
Ardian Klosi 

Heinrich Heine dhe dy shqipëruesit e tij të mirënjohur, Poradeci dhe Schwartz.


Problematika dhe kufijtë e përhershëm të përkthimit poetik: një fushë e bukur apo një këmishë ngushtuese?
Muzikalitet, ritëm i brendshëm apo përkthim literal, origjinalitet apo besnikëri e detyruar?
Katër vjet më parë dëshironim të përkujtonim si Shoqatë gjermano-shqiptare e kulturës „Robert Schwartz" Heinrich Heinen, poetin e madh të Gjermanisë, në 150-vjetorin e vdekjes. Për kolanën poetike që desha të hartoja me këtë rast, natyrisht që mendimi i parë ishte te "Gjermania.
Përrallë dimri", më i shquari poem satirik-filozofik i mërgimtarit të Parisit që ai e shkruante për atdheun e tij pasi e vizitoi në vitin 1844. Dhe natyrisht që si tekst për aktorët duhet të merrja përkthimin e njeriut që i kishte dhënë emrin Shoqatës, kolegut e mikut Schwartz.
Por duke kërkuar në skedat e Bibliotekës Kombëtare shoh që veç këtij shqipërimi, botim i vitit 1990, ekzistonte dhe një "Gjermania. Përrallë dimri" tjetër, botim i vitit 1959, po nga "Naim Frashëri", nën shqipërimin e Lasgush Poradecit.
Me thënë të drejtën s'kisha patur dijeni. Ndoshta tirazhi i vogël i botimit të atëhershëm, ndoshta aludimet e shumta për fakte të Gjermanisë së messhekullit 19, ose dhe arsye përkthimi e kishin hedhur këtë libër shpejt në harresë. Libri që ndodhet në BK ishte krejt i shkalafitur nga përdorimet, emri i përkthyesit aty në f. 2 me gërma fare të vogla.
Mirëpo ai nuk mund të shpërfillej. Midis kolegut dhe pagëzorit të Shoqatës Schwartz dhe Lasgushit, njërit prej poetëve kryesorë të shqipes në shekullin e 20, po aq përkthyes-mësues, nuk ishte e lehtë të zgjidhje ose të lije, të mënjanoje ose të nxirrje në pah.
Për më tepër bëhej fjalë për një mbrëmje letrare ku tekstet do t'i lexonim së bashku me aktorët Timo Flloko dhe Ema Andrea, pra jo për një botim me riprodhim të madh, por një deklamim poetik në një mbrëmje të vetme ku në fund të fundit rëndësi kishte përkthimi i saktë dhe fjala e bukur. Nga ana tjetër, prej kësaj vepre që përbëhet prej 27 kapitujsh me afër 500 strofa katërvargëshe gjithsej, do të merreshin vetëm disa episode të caktuara, jo më shumë se gjithë-gjithë 100 strofa.
Kështu vendosa që t'i vështroja gjatë punës të dyja shqipërimet. Kjo punë më nxori në disa përfundime që vlejnë të shtjellohen këtu, pasi kanë të bëjnë me problematikën dhe kufijtë e përhershëm të përkthimit poetik: një fushë e bukur apo një këmishë ngushtuese? muzikalitet, ritëm i brendshëm apo përkthim literal, origjinalitet apo besnikëri e detyruar?
Në një vështrim të parë shqipërimi i Schwartzit lexohej rrjedhshëm e pa shumë pengesa, kurse shqipërimi i Lasgushit donte më shumë punë, por edhe erudicion pasi p.sh. të gjitha fjalët frëngjisht ishin lënë frëngjisht, pos që emrat e përveçëm ishin lënë të gjithë, me grafi si në origjinal.
Një lexim më i kujdesshëm dhe krahasimi me origjinalin më tregoi se nga shqipërimi i Lasgushit nuk mund të hiqej dorë. Në tërësinë e vet ky përkthim i qëndronte më besnik Heines, veç kësaj një numër zgjidhjesh poetike ishin të mrekullueshme. Në tërësinë e vet shqipërimi i Schwartzit lexohej rrjedhshëm. Por nuk mund të niseshe me përshtypje të përgjithshme, gjithçka duhej matur me origjinalin.
Dhe kështu pas krahasimit të imtë, duke marrë herë një strofë prej njërit poet herë prej tjetrit, herë duke lëmuar vargje të caktuara, herë duke përkthyer strofa të tjera krejt mirëfilli, i bindur se i afroheshe ashtu autorit më mirë, doli së fundi një tekst që mund të kishte të meta të ndryshme, si bie fjala mungesën e një fryme a një dore të vetme (me të mirat dhe kusuret e saj!), por në tërësinë e vet ishte shumë pranë origjinalit dhe kishte një rrjedhshmëri e ritëm të brendshëm që nuk mund të qortohej...
Këtë e provuan edhe suksesi dhe përsëritjet e mbrëmjes në disa raste - tri herë të tjera në Tiranë dhe një herë në Ulqin - reagimi i publikut në deklamimet e Timo Fllokos, që kishte rolin e poetit, dhe dialogët e tij me Ema Andrean, ku kjo luante herë nënën e poetit e herë perëndeshën mbrojtëse të Hamburgut, Hamonian.
Dy shqipërues kaq të nderuar, njëherëshi mësues, njëri dhe poet i rrallë, patjetër që do të ma ndjenin atë amalgamë që krijova me "Gjermania. Përrallë dimri".
Secili prej tyre përkthimin letrar e ka bërë në kushte të vështira, sidomos Lasgushi, që përktheu pas Lufte lirikë të shumtë rusë, gjermanë, rumunë, francezë etj. thjesht për të mbijetuar, pasi si shkrimtar nuk mund të jetonte më, ca më keq nuk mund të shkruante i lirë.
Schwartzi shqipërimet letrare i bënte në orët e vona të natës pasi gjithë dita i shkonte, edhe atij për arsye mbijetese, me përkthime veprash të udhëheqësit dhe kashte tjetër propagandistike.
Në kushte normale, sikur t'ua kishin lënë gjithë kohën e duhur për përkthimin e kësaj kryevepre të poezisë e të satirës, sot do të kishim dy variante të "Gjermanisë" në shqip që do t'i kishin qëndruar kohës mjaft mirë e s'do të kishte qenë nevoja të vinte një i tretë për të nxjerrë rezultanten më të mirë prej të dyjave.
Pavarësisht nga këto rrethana historike, le të vimë te karakteristikat e secilit përkthyes pasi ato dhe na interesojnë më shumë:
Lasgushi përkthen me masë e me shije poetike të veçantë. Ai e respekton më së miri metrikën e origjinalit, siç thamë katërvargësha tetërrokësh ABAB, ku rimat janë vetëm BB, shpesh në mënyrë lakonike duke i gjetur këto rima pa sforcim të madh e pa tradhti të madhe ndaj origjinalit. Po sjellim ndonjë shembull:


Një vashë e vogël harpës i bij.
Këndonte me zemrën plotë
Dhe zërin fals, po u preka fort
Nga këng' e saj fjalëngrohtë.


ose


Kur ardha te zonja mëmë, ajo
U tremb prej gazit q'e zuri;
Thërriti befas: "O biri im!"
Dhe të dy duart i thuri.


Sot që lexojmë këtë përkthim të Lasgushit ndiejmë hijeshinë e papërsëritshme të gjuhës së tij që përbëhet në radhë të parë nga fjalët e shumta popullore dhe nga trajtat e veçanta dialektore, të cilat ai i fut me vetëdije të plotë, madje edhe duke na tërhequr vëmendjen me poshtëshënime që aksh fjalë përdoret në Pogradec.
Ja disa shembuj fjalësh, për shumicën e përdoruesve të panjohura: sheputka, kokonka, tagarkë, pepellashë, qimegjalla (një lloj krimbi), torozhen (një lloj shpendi), shi tonét (dmth. i butë, Pogradec), kllanik (vatër, Pogradec), rruskudan (pallavraxhi, Pogradec) etj.
Ja disa nga trajtat e shumta të toskërishtes verilindore: mbesoj, mproj, medje, vojtje, tashinë (për tashti), i qojtur, i letë, gas, sundovi, ardha, shij (për shihte), pshteti, mos u këthe, zëmbak, robe, dërmoj etj. etj.
Mirëpo sa është i kujdesshëm për të futur në shqipërim fjalë nga qyteti i tij amtar ose për të dhënë një strofë që i pëlqen veçanërisht, e që mund të jetë një situatë lirike, një trishtim dashurie, përshkrim natyre etj., aq dhe nuk kujdeset por ecën shpejt kur duhen dhënë situata politike, të ngarkuara me aludime për personazhe dhe fakte të kohës. Ja ndonjë shembull strofash që është e vështirë t'i kuptosh po nuk e njohe Gjermaninë e periudhës së pararevolucionit të 1848s:


Sa kavaleresk! na vjen në kujtim
romantizmi që vate e iku,
Kastelana Jeanne de Montfaucon,
Baroni Foqué, Uhland, Tieck-u


Po, po, më pëlqen përkrenarja, dëshmor
Për frymë naltmadhërore!
Një mbretërore spiritë ajo ish,
Me pointe, majuckë thumbore.


Kur mbërritëm si brez i fundit në shtëpinë botuese "Naim Frashëri" në vitet 80, ishin proverbiale komentet e Lasgushit, zakonisht në vargje, për normën në përkthim, së cilës i nënshtroheshin veç tij edhe të tjerë emra kaq të nderuar të letrave tona si Mitrush Kuteli, Sotir Caci, Bujar Doko, Petro Zhej etj. Për prozën kjo normë ishte 6 faqe në ditë, por poezinë, në mos gaboj 100 vargje. Nën marshimin e kësaj norme duket se janë përkthyer edhe do pjesë të "Gjermania.
Përrallë dimri", se ndryshe nuk mund të shpjegohet që Lasgushi të lejonte konstrukte të tilla aspak të shqipes si: diamante kurore arthmërie, fitim punëtoresh duar, valixha m'u vizitua (nga doganierët), i kalorësve kostum i ri, një mbretërore spiritë, fantomërisht, fantastërisht etj.
Sikurse e përmendëm janë lënë në frëngjisht thuajse gjithë fjalët e origjinalit: malheur, page, gentilhomme ose nuk ka kujdes të veçantë për të përdorur ekuivalentet shqipe për fjalët neolatine si eveniment, fantomë, akcent, herë-herë ka pakujdesi të tilla si "hyra në vendin jashtë" (do të thotë që "u ula në karrocë në fronin jashtë") ose "I futnja nganj'herë gishtrinjt'e mij,/ Dhe ngjante shpesh nganj'herë".Shqipërimi i Lasgushit i ngjan një skulpture të çuditshme, të punuar ku me daltë të hollë e fine, ku me të rëna të trasha.
Të duket nganjëherë si punë e papërfunduar, të vjen ta marrësh ti në dorë daltën që e hodhi një ditë i mërzitur në oborrin e shtëpisë poeti dhe thua: sa keq, sikur të ishte gjallë e ta rimerrte në duar, s'do qe ndonjë punë e madhe ta kthente në shqipërim të sosur.
Me njohuritë e thella të gjermanishtes (kishte jetuar dhjetë vjet në Berlin dhe Graz, ku pat mbrojtur dhe doktoratën më 1933) dhe poezinë që e kishte të brendshme, por dhe ironinë e hollë e cila i shkonte aq mirë asaj të Heines, i plotësonte gjithë kushtet e nevojshme që "Gjermania" të këndonte në shqip si bie fjala dikur "Korbi" i Poes ose "Skënderbeu" i Longfellow-t nën dorën e Nolit.
Shqipërimi i Schwartzit ka natyrë tjetër. Ai është më rebel, më i drejtpërdrejtë dhe më afër kohës sonë.
Sikurse në gjithë përkthimet e tjera, kujdesi kryesor i Schwartzit ishte që autori i huaj të komunikojë me lexuesin shqiptar sikur të jetë shqiptar. Për këtë synim të parë ai e kthen komunikimin gati në gjuhë bisedore, çka shpesh Heines i shkon, sidomos në ato pjesë të poemës që kanë më fort natyrë polemike e politike, por jo gjithmonë.
Në zgjedhjen e fjalorit bisedor ku gjen shumë shprehje "të forta" të tipit: na lënë ujin në dorë, ç'budallenj që jeni, o zog shëmtirë, në më rënç në dorë, ta jep mu në tru, s'ua ka kush ngenë, i ha meraku etj. nuk mungojnë fjalët turke (këto Lasgushi ka kujdes të mos i qasë) si avaz, halle, bandill, qese, ibret, lezet, milet, goxha, sefte, sajdis, zarar, ilet, dynja, defter, hem-hem, alamet, namuz etj.
Edhe pse ka strofa të një bukurie të veçantë (Schwartzi e ka treguar që ishte dhe ai poet i hollë lirik), shpesh nuk është ai kujdes i Lasgushit për muzikalitetin e vargut dhe ritmikën. Vargje 10 ose dhe 12 rroksh alternohen me 6 e 7-rrokësh, megjithëse struktura bazë e poemës është 8-rrokshi. Nga ana kuptimore ka nevojë për krahasime dhe korrigjime.
Por doemos që dhe ky variant shqip i poemës ka përligjen dhe të drejtën e vet të ekzistencës. Në mënyrë të ngjashme me variantin e Lasgushit, edhe për këtë mund të themi se një punë redaktuese, për një besnikëri më të madhe gjuhësore-poetike do të kish nxjerrë më fort në pah ato që ishin vlerat kryesore të Schwarzit si shqipërues: prirjen divulguese, gjuhën rebele, aktualizimin e një poeti të një shekulli e gjysmë para përkthimit.
Në mbyllje të këtij vështrimi krahasues po japim një shembull të thurjes që u përdor për mbrëmjet poetike „Gjermania. Përrallë dimri", fjalimin e famshëm të poetit drejtuar ujqërve, nga kapitulli XII:


Ah, ishin ujqër të uritur
Dhe ulërinin ato egërsira
Me sytë e untë që u shkëndijonin
Si gaca zjarri nga errësira.

E morën vesh që kisha ardhur
Dhe sikur donin t'më nderonin
E përshkënditën pyllin mbarë
Në kor filluan të këndonin.

Madje m'u duk si serenadë,
Dhe meqë shprehnin kaq nderim
Mora një pozë edhe u fola
Me fjalë e gjeste gjithë ngazëllim:

„Vëllezër ujqër! Ndihem fort i lumtur
Këtu mes jush, mes kësaj brohorie!
Ju jeni kaq fisnikë dhe më pritët
Me ulërima dashurie!

Atë që ndiej në këto çaste
S'e shpreh dot fjalë e shkretë!
Kjo orë e bukur do më mbetet
E paharruar përjetë!

Për mirëbesimin falënderoj,
Kështu ju më nderoni,
Dhe në çdo kohë ju sprova jepni
Dëshmi besnikërie tregoni.

Vëllezër ujqër! Ju s'dyshuat kurrë
Tek unë - dhe as nuk ju morën mendtë
Nga maskarenjtë që ju thanë
Se paskam kaluar te qentë,

Se qenkam renegat dhe se te qingjat
I lartë oborrtar u bëkam së shpejti...
Që t'i mohoja këto profka
Nuk ma lejonte dinjiteti!

Lëkurë e qengjit që nganjëherë
E hidhja supeve, trupin të ngrohja
S'më ka shtyrë kurrë (ju betohem!)
Fatin e qingjave të ëndërroja.

Jo, nuk jam qingj, nuk jam as qen,
s'jam oborrtar, as peshk trutharë -
Kam mbetur ujk, me zemër ujku
Dhe dhëmbë të mprehtë si dhe më parë.

Jam ujk, jam ujk dhe gjithëmonë
Bashkë me ujqërit do ulërija -
Më keni pas, veten ndihmoni,
Që t'ju ndihmojë dhe Perëndia!"

Ky ish fjalimi që u mbajta,
Krejt i improvizuar,
Mirëpo Kolbi në gazetë
Ma nxori të censuruar.

----------

